# Cagliari - Inter: 13 dicembre 2020 ore 12:30. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (13 Dicembre 2020)

Cagliari - Inter, anticipo dell'ora di pranzo. Si gioca domenica 13 dicembre 2013 alle ore 12:30 alla Sardegna Arena di Cagliari.

Dove vedere Cagliari - Inter in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su DAZN dalle ore 12:30

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Cagliari - Inter, anticipo dell'ora di pranzo. Si gioca domenica 13 dicembre 2013 alle ore 12:30 alla Sardegna Arena di Cagliari.
> 
> Dove vedere Cagliari - Inter in tv?
> 
> ...



Vediamo come reagisce l'inter alla botta dell'eliminazione.
Il cagliari recupera Nandez .


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2020)

*Ufficiali

Cagliari (4-2-3-1): Cragno; Faragò, Walukiewicz, Carboni, Lykogiannis; Marin, Rog; Zappa, Joao Pedro, Sottil; Pavoletti.

Inter (3-4-1-2): Handanovic; Skrniar, De Vrij, Bastoni; Darmian, Barella, Brozovic, Perisic; Eriksen; Lukaku, Sanchez.*


----------



## malos (13 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Cagliari (4-2-3-1): Cragno; Faragò, Walukiewicz, Carboni, Lykogiannis; Marin, Rog; Zappa, Joao Pedro, Sottil; Pavoletti.
> 
> Inter (3-4-1-2): Handanovic; Skrniar, De Vrij, Bastoni; Darmian, Barella, Brozovic, Perisic; Eriksen; Lukaku, Sanchez.*



0-3.


----------



## Goro (13 Dicembre 2020)

Se non sbaglio il Cagliari è una squadra che con l'Inter rende sotto il normale solitamente, complice anche gli affari Barella Nainggolan con Giulini forse


----------



## iceman. (13 Dicembre 2020)

Perchè posticipata alle 12.45? Ho appena messo dazn


----------



## LukeLike (13 Dicembre 2020)

La chiuderanno già nel primo tempo con uno 0-3 e andrà a segno anche Eriksen.


----------



## LukeLike (13 Dicembre 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Perchè posticipata alle 12.45? Ho appena messo dazn



Stanno provando a convincere Eriksen che sarà davvero titolare.

A parte gli scherzi, pare ci siano problemi tecnici della regia.


----------



## Pit96 (13 Dicembre 2020)

Lukaku è fortissimo. Però a volte si magna di quei gol...

Detto questo farà tripletta dopo quel che ho detto


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Dicembre 2020)

Cragno già ha fatto 3 miracoli.


----------



## LukeLike (13 Dicembre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Cragno già ha fatto 3 miracoli.



E siamo a 4.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Dicembre 2020)

Purtroppo dietro il Cagliari fa schifo...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Dicembre 2020)

Quello che sta facendo Cragno ha dell’incredibile. Preghiamo che sia un segnale.


----------



## LukeLike (13 Dicembre 2020)

Comunque sto Cagliari è davvero poca roba, roba da bassissima classifica.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Dicembre 2020)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Comunque sto Cagliari è davvero poca roba, roba da bassissima classifica.



Il problema é che questo é un argomento che puoi fare per mezza Serie A. Dal 9' posto in giu il livello é infimo:
- Parma
- Cagliari
- Genoa
- Sampdoria
- Benevento
- Spezia
- Bologna 
- Crotone

Forse un po meno:
- Udinese
- Torino
- Fiorentina


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Dicembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Il problema é che questo é un argomento che puoi fare per mezza Serie A. Dal 9' posto in giu il livello é infimo:
> - Parma
> - Cagliari
> - Genoa
> ...



Per me il Bologna non è così male, ha dei buoni giocatori come Orsolini, Soriano, Tomiyasu e Barrow ed altri giovani interessanti come Skov Olsen e Vignato.
Sicuramente meglio delle altre mediocri squadre di quel gruppone che hai menzionato.


----------



## LukeLike (13 Dicembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Il problema é che questo é un argomento che puoi fare per mezza Serie A. Dal 9' posto in giu il livello é infimo:
> - Parma
> - Cagliari
> - Genoa
> ...



Giusto, perdere punti con queste squadre è davvero criminale. L'Udinese è la migliore delle medio-piccole, dalla cintola in su ha ottimi elementi. E' stato importantissimo vincere in casa loro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Dicembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Il problema é che questo é un argomento che puoi fare per mezza Serie A.



Che poi è il motivo per il quale l’anno scorso c’è stato un quarto posto a quasi 80 punti.


----------



## LukeLike (13 Dicembre 2020)

Minchia che gol! Sottil!


----------



## 7vinte (13 Dicembre 2020)

Gooolll


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Dicembre 2020)

Goooooooaaaaaallllll!!!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Dicembre 2020)

L’Inda oggi ha una sfiga INCREDIBILE! Preghiamo continui così, che questi sono segnali dagli dei del calcio.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Dicembre 2020)

È il momento di giocare live la vittoria dell'inter


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Dicembre 2020)

Bel gol di Sottil.


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2020)

*Goooooollllllll

Cagliari in vantaggio*


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Dicembre 2020)

Goool.
Non so come ragazzi ma siamo avanti. 
L'inter ad ogni modo c'è anche se ha litigato col gol, speravo fossero più depressi.
L'unico che gioca come se stesse facendo un favore è eriksen.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Dicembre 2020)

L'Inter si sta mangiando l'impossibile.


----------



## iceman. (13 Dicembre 2020)

Mamma mia che si è mangiato sto qua


----------



## meteoras1982 (13 Dicembre 2020)

Quasi 2 a 0 incredibile gol sbagliato dal Cagliari.


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2020)

Quel cesso di Pavoletti si divora il 2-0


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Dicembre 2020)

Ma che ha sbagliato il Cagliari adesso...


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2020)

Sto Pavoletti è proprio un asino


----------



## LukeLike (13 Dicembre 2020)

La ribaltano facile come contro il Torino perché il Cagliari è osceno, però prendono gol da tutti i nati dopo...


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Dicembre 2020)

Il Cagliari dietro è la banda del buco. Ma possibile nessuno capisca che l'inter va pressata?
Se ti porti in area quelle bestie che hanno ti castigano.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Dicembre 2020)

Non mi illudo, la ribaltano...


----------



## malos (13 Dicembre 2020)

La maglia\tovaglia dell'inter è un attentato al buon gusto.


----------



## Baba (13 Dicembre 2020)

Prima o poi ci sarà una partita che non riescono a ribaltare. Mica possono farlo sempre


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Dicembre 2020)

Finito l'esperimento Eriksen dopo 56 minuti, come era prevedibile. (a quanto é quotato un commento post-partita di Conte che scarica le colpe sul danese?)


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Dicembre 2020)

Altra grande parata di Cragno.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Dicembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Finito l'esperimento Eriksen dopo 56 minuti, come era prevedibile. (a quanto é quotato un commento post-partita di Conte che scarica le colpe sul danese?)



Era stato il migliore nel primo tempo...


----------



## LukeLike (13 Dicembre 2020)

Ci si mettono pure i cartelloni pubblicitari...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Dicembre 2020)

Scarsissimo sto Eriksen.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Dicembre 2020)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Era stato il migliore nel primo tempo...



Nel mondo di Conte, dove conta solo il principio, questo é un fatto irrelevante


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Dicembre 2020)

Buttato 2 euri sull'inter a 3.75


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2020)

Finita purtroppo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Dicembre 2020)

Gran gol di Barella, mancano ancora troppi minuti :/


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Dicembre 2020)

Finitissima, super Gonde la ribalta col tridente, adesso vuole l'aumento a 15 milioni


----------



## Hellscream (13 Dicembre 2020)

1-3 incoming


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Dicembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Buttato 2 euri sull'inter a 3.75


----------



## R41D3N (13 Dicembre 2020)

Film già visto


----------



## R41D3N (13 Dicembre 2020)

Film già visto purtroppo


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2020)

Ecco il gol


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Dicembre 2020)

Segnerà D'Ambrosio di testa


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2020)

Partite senza senso purtroppo


----------



## Swaitak (13 Dicembre 2020)

vaffanconte


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco il gol



Taaaaaac


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Dicembre 2020)

Era abbastanza prevedibile che andasse così, il Cagliari è già tanto che non ne ha presi 6


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2020)

Tra DJ Francesco e Cherry...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Dicembre 2020)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Segnerà D'Ambrosio di testa



Manco quotato era, questo è il grandissimo deretano dello sfigato leccese


----------



## R41D3N (13 Dicembre 2020)

Solito gol su palla inattiva


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Dicembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Buttato 2 euri sull'inter a 3.75



Solo 2?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Dicembre 2020)

e niente. Le piccole in questo campionato sono troppo scarse.
Sempre la solita storia. Al Inter bastano 20 minuti per cambiare la storia di una qualsiasi partita


----------



## Hellscream (13 Dicembre 2020)

Ma si sapeva, dai. Noi pensiamo a vincere stasera


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Dicembre 2020)

Giusto così


----------



## R41D3N (13 Dicembre 2020)

Si salvano sempre col c.ulo della disperazione


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Dicembre 2020)

È la prossima giornata dove le nostre avversarie dovranno perdere punti, oggi sarebbe stata troppa grazia. L’importante è non perderne noi.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Dicembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Solo 2?



Sì gli altri me li tengo per le altre partite ahah


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Dicembre 2020)

Troppo cesse queste squadrette, inter e gobbi faranno sempre bottino pieno anche giocando bene 5 minuti su 90.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Dicembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> e niente. Le piccole in questo campionato sono troppo scarse.
> Sempre la solita storia. Al Inter bastano 20 minuti per cambiare la storia di una qualsiasi partita



Se l’anno scorso abbiamo visto un quarto posto a 78 punti un motivo c’è.


----------



## _ET_ (13 Dicembre 2020)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Segnerà D'Ambrosio di testa



Incredibile XD


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Dicembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sì gli altri me li tengo per le altre partite ahah



l'Inter ormai ribalta ogni singola partita, un 10€ si potevano azzardare


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Dicembre 2020)

Cerri cosa si è appena mangiato


----------



## dottor Totem (13 Dicembre 2020)

La buona notizia è che contro una squadra mediocre come il cagliari l'inter stia faticando tantissimo. Il cagliari ha sprecato 2 occasioni clamorose create anche dagli errori tattici di conte che dimostra di essere in confusione.


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2020)

*Gol incredibile divorato da quel cesso di Cherry*


----------



## Lambro (13 Dicembre 2020)

La squadra piu' ribaltante del mondo , porcoboia.
Quando van sotto nel primo tempo al 99% la ribaltano sti puzoni.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Dicembre 2020)

Che cesso quest'altro Cerri, ma vai di sinistro lampione


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Dicembre 2020)

Cos’ha sbagliato Cerri...


----------



## R41D3N (13 Dicembre 2020)

Ma che ha sbagliato Cerri!!! Pazzesco


----------



## dottor Totem (13 Dicembre 2020)

Come si fa a sbagliare un altro gol simile?


----------



## Ambrole (13 Dicembre 2020)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Si salvano sempre col c.ulo della disperazione



Si vede proprio la mano dell'allenatore la ribaltano sempre negli ultimi minuti quando saltano gli schemi e fanno come vogliono.


----------



## Andris (13 Dicembre 2020)

inaccettabile il goal mangiato dal cagliari
buco clamoroso della difesa nerazzurra e sbaglia un semplice appoggio


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Gol incredibile divorato da quel cesso di Cherry*



Questo non è cherry picking, è picking on Cherry..


----------



## R41D3N (13 Dicembre 2020)

Ma che ha sbagliato Cerri?!! Pazzesco


----------



## Lambro (13 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Gol incredibile divorato da quel cesso di Cherry*



Ma incredibile


----------



## Devil man (13 Dicembre 2020)

Giocatori da serie B


----------



## Kayl (13 Dicembre 2020)

Hanno segnato grazie a D'Ambrosio entrato al posto di Hakimi infortunato che era entrato al posto di Perisic.


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Dicembre 2020)

Ma sono drogati? Con 2 minuti e mezzo ancora da giocare il portiere va a saltare su un calcio d'angolo?


----------



## emamilan99 (13 Dicembre 2020)

vabbe non ci dobbiamo preoccupare dell'inter


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2020)

Ma questi si sa vincerebbero anche se chiudessero il primo tempo sotto di 3-4 gol. Come iniziano ad accelerare gli avversari se la fanno sotto.


----------



## Andris (13 Dicembre 2020)

che fa il portiere ?
questo è lo scemo dell'allenatore
ha lo stesso fisico di un ramoscello,cosa dovrebbe fare in area ?
stavano tre minuti ancora


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Dicembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> vabbe non ci dobbiamo preoccupare dell'inter



Infatti, specie dopo tutta la superiorità dimostrata nel 2020 nei nostri confronti...


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Dicembre 2020)

Quando ero piccolo e giocavo negli esordienti/giovanissimi avevamo uno squadrone, una di quelle generazioni fortunate ricche di talento .
Per allenatore avevano un pazzo visionario che ci metteva in campo con idee strampalate che nessuno tra noi capiva. 
Andavamo sistematicamente sotto nel punteggio.
A un certo punto l'allenatore ci faceva: vabbè ragazzi, giocate come sapete.
E iniziava la rimonta. 
Praticamente siamo diventati campioni provinciali due volte in questo modo. 
Ancora oggi quando ne parliamo coi miei vecchi amici ci pieghiamo dal ridere. 

L'inter di conte è come la nostra squadretta.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Dicembre 2020)

Niente da fare.


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Dicembre 2020)

Solita Inter in Italia come Roma che anche quando gira male la sfangano. Ormai odio Conte non l'inter 

Lukaku ha pure coraggio di esultare


----------



## Kayl (13 Dicembre 2020)

Pazzesco che con tutte le occasioni create dall'Inter a doversi mangiare le mani per gli errori davanti alla porta sia il Cagliari che praticamente a porta vuota a 2 passi si sono mangiati la bellezza di due gol.


----------



## Andris (13 Dicembre 2020)

joao pedro da metà ripresa è scomparso,eppure lo ha lasciato in campo.
ha messo simeone quando stavano perdendo ormai.
l'ha persa l'allenatore di francesco qui


----------



## emamilan99 (13 Dicembre 2020)

noi dobbiamo guardare lazio Roma atalanta e forse anche napoli, sono loro le nostre avversarie per il quarto posto non inter e juve


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quando ero piccolo e giocavo negli esordienti/giovanissimi avevamo uno squadrone, una di quelle generazioni fortunate ricche di talento .
> Per allenatore avevano un pazzo visionario che ci metteva in campo con idee strampalate che nessuno tra noi capiva.
> Andavamo sistematicamente sotto nel punteggio.
> A un certo punto l'allenatore ci faceva: vabbè ragazzi, giocate come sapete.
> ...



La prossima col Napoli ci sarà da ridere, questi qua del Cagliari sono roba da promozione, rendiamoci conto che con un portiere normale al posto di Cragno ne avrebbero presi otto.

P.s: la differenza tra la tua squadretta e l’Inda è che questi non vinceranno un ***.ZO come al solito e come sarebbe dall’89 se non avessero imbastito Calciopoli insabbiando le proprie intercettazioni e depredando altre squadre. Magna tranquillo.


----------



## Solo (13 Dicembre 2020)

Non mi stupisce che abbiano vinto, infatti non l'ho guardata. Mi stupisce che abbiano fatto così fatica. Pensavo ad uno 0-3 secco dopo 60 minuti.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Dicembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> joao pedro da metà ripresa è scomparso,eppure lo ha lasciato in campo.
> ha messo simeone quando stavano perdendo ormai.
> l'ha persa l'allenatore di francesco qui



Ha anche cambiato l'assetto della difesa inserendo Klavan proprio quando non stavano soffrendo...


----------



## Lambro (13 Dicembre 2020)

L'Inter è la dimostrazione che un allenatore a volte non conta un benemerito mazzo, anzi è dannosissimo.
Troppo invischiati in certi schemi questi non capiscono niente, appena c'è il libera tutti per recuperare appena tutto è concesso nel nome del furore agonistico ti recuperano l'impossibile.
Comunque per tradizione sono una squadra da rimonte, lo sono sempre stati.
Per fortuna poi nell'approccio delle partite sono costantemente inadeguati, a parte il periodo Mourinho e Mancini.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Dicembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> noi dobbiamo guardare lazio Roma atalanta e forse anche napoli, sono loro le nostre avversarie per il quarto posto non inter e juve



Infatti, gli ultimi undici mesi ci sono state dietro sia per punti che per goal fatti perché non avevano voglia di applicarsi. Un po’ come quegli studenti dotati che non si impegnano...


----------



## meteoras1982 (13 Dicembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> vabbe non ci dobbiamo preoccupare dell'inter




Perchè arriveremo prima di loro in campionato. Questa Inter non mi preoccupa per niente.


----------



## bmb (13 Dicembre 2020)

Sono discretamente fortunati. Quante volte erano sotto in questa stagione e l'hanno ribaltata alla fine?


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Dicembre 2020)

Comunque a conti fatti l'unica squadra che l'Inter non ha rimontato siamo noi


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Dicembre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Sono discretamente fortunati. Quante volte erano sotto in questa stagione e l'hanno ribaltata alla fine?



4a partita che ribaltano negli ultimi minuti. Se non fosse stato per queste sculate sarebbero a metà classifica e fuori dalle coppe. 

E io che mi dannavo per l arrivo di Conte.


----------



## Raryof (13 Dicembre 2020)

Vediamo mercoledì col Napoli, oggi non contava.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Dicembre 2020)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Perchè arriveremo prima di loro in campionato. Questa Inter non mi preoccupa per niente.



E fai male. Negli ultimi undici mesi hanno fatto peggio di noi, ma si sa che il Coviddi ha settato il livello della nostra COM a dilettante e il livello della COM affrontata dall’Inda è rimasto a superstar, ecco svelato l’arcano. Son buoni tutti così.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Dicembre 2020)

Ricordiamoci che il Cagliari ha sborsato dieci milioni alla Juve per avere Cerri. Operazione limpida.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Dicembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Vediamo mercoledì col Napoli, oggi non contava.



Se non avessero vinto neanche oggi la stagione loro sarebbe finita a Dicembre. Sarebbe stato bello ma forse era chiedere troppo.


----------



## Raryof (13 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se non avessero vinto neanche oggi la stagione loro sarebbe finita a Dicembre. Sarebbe stato bello ma forse era chiedere troppo.



Ci sta dai, il Cagliari è da sempre una succursale dell'Inter, Barella, Nainggolan, Godin ecc.
Godo solo io che avevo Sottil e Barella al Fanta.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Dicembre 2020)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ricordiamoci che il Cagliari ha sborsato dieci milioni alla Juve per avere Cerri. Operazione limpida.



Stop cherry picking... ehm, i meant “stop picking on Cherry!”


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> La prossima col Napoli ci sarà da ridere, questi qua del Cagliari sono roba da promozione, rendiamoci conto che con un portiere normale al posto di Cragno ne avrebbero presi otto.
> 
> P.s: la differenza tra la tua squadretta e l’Inda è che questi non vinceranno un ***.ZO come al solito e come sarebbe dall’89 se non avessero imbastito Calciopoli insabbiando le proprie intercettazioni e depredando altre squadre. Magna tranquillo.



Iniziano a darmi fastidio queste rimonte fatte solo di forza e nervi .
Anche se oggi, obiettivamente, hanno meritato per le tante occasioni prodotte .
Sul Cagliari stendiamo un velo pietoso.
Fase difensiva da dilettanti.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Dicembre 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> 1-3 incoming



Me lo potevo andare a giocare....


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Dicembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ci sta dai, il Cagliari è da sempre una succursale dell'Inter, Barella, Nainggolan, Godin ecc.
> Godo solo io che avevo Sottil e Barella al Fanta.



Vero.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Dicembre 2020)

speriamo di non doverci mangiare le mani per le inutili feste fatte per la loro uscita da tutto 4 giorni fa.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Dicembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> speriamo di non doverci mangiare le mani per le inutili feste fatte per la loro uscita da tutto 4 giorni fa.



Hanno perso faccia e un botto di soldi. 
Le mani se le mangia la proprietà nerazzurra che ha creato una rosa lunga e assortita.


----------



## UDG (13 Dicembre 2020)

Per noi era meglio se andavano avanti in Europa


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Iniziano a darmi fastidio queste rimonte fatte solo di forza e nervi .
> Anche se oggi, obiettivamente, hanno meritato per le tante occasioni prodotte .
> Sul Cagliari stendiamo un velo pietoso.
> Fase difensiva da dilettanti.



Ce l’hanno nel DNA la vittoria di nervi, è la ragione per la quale nel derby, pur essendo in svantaggio (nel senso che all’epoca erano più quelli che perdevano di quelli che vincevano), ci davano fastidio anche all’epoca dei tre olandesi, degli invincibili e di Ancelotti.

La vittoria di nervi e forza “bruta” fa parte del loro DNA, così come fa parte del nostro DNA la vittoria col bel gioco e l’essere meno “gladiatori” rispetto a loro, l’essere più “lord” (infatti noi quando andiamo giù andiamo giù di brutto, proprio perché storicamente ci manca quella carica agonistica, brutale, che hanno loro).

E ripeto, questa è l’unica ragione per la quale i derby quegli anni non assomigliavano a Barcellona-Espanyol: fossimo stati a rose invertite in quegli anni loro avrebbero vinto ogni singolo derby 5-0.

Però c’è anche un’altra cosa che hanno nel DNA: la sconfitta, tanto che i loro unici due grandi cicli, gli unici periodi in cui sono stati un top club, sono dovuti in gran parte a cose che nulla c’entrano con lo sport, come i caffè corretti, i Rolex agli arbitri (Gyorgi Vadas ne sa qualcosa), Guido Rossi (se le intercettazioni di Facchetti fossero uscite nel 2006 addio Ibra, Vieira e tutti gli altri, sarebbero stati penalizzati come e più degli altri) e Walter Gagg (il Chelsea di Carletto e il Barca in semifinale ancora ringraziano per quegli arbitraggi che hanno scandalizzato l’Europa intera).

Rimarranno sempre le mer.de che sono sempre state. Una Ndranghetus che non ce l’ha fatta (anche per questo ne sono ossessionati). Non mi preoccupano.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Dicembre 2020)

L'Inter non è nostra avversaria. Ci arrivano davanti agevolmente. Concentriamoci sulle altre inseguitrici


----------



## Kayl (13 Dicembre 2020)

L'Inter si avvicina al suo crollo stagionale, perché le stanno vincendo solo di nervi ormai le partite, quando gli schemi saltano e i giocatori danno l'anima, non vincono seguendo gli schemi del mister, fanno anzi meglio quando non se lo filano proprio. Questo funziona contro le squadre molto più scarse, ma contro quelle con cui non ti puoi permettere di prendere uno o due gol di scarto nel primo tempo saranno volatili per diabetici.
A questo si aggiungono gli infortuni di Hakimi e Sanchez.

All'Inter storicamente inizia a girare male da metà dicembre e mercoledì hanno il Napoli, se non vincono la partita inizierà il loro giro di pochi alti e molti bassi. I fattori si stanno allineando tutti verso mercoledì come crocevia.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Dicembre 2020)

Troppo poca roba la serie A


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Dicembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> L'Inter non è nostra avversaria. Ci arrivano davanti agevolmente. Concentriamoci sulle altre inseguitrici



Infatti è da quando è arrivato Ibra che nonostante lui ci sono davanti (tanto che hanno fatto 10 punti in meno da quando Zlatan è arrivato), ora è solo una fase passeggera. Ci daranno 10 punti come minimo. Drobbo suberiori. Noi invece abbiamo fatto 80 goal e 71 punti in 31 partite in un anno lanciando la monetina, una serie di congiunzioni astrali. 



Kayl ha scritto:


> L'Inter si avvicina al suo crollo stagionale, perché le stanno vincendo solo di nervi ormai le partite, quando gli schemi saltano e i giocatori danno l'anima, non vincono seguendo gli schemi del mister, fanno anzi meglio quando non se lo filano proprio. Questo funziona contro le squadre molto più scarse, ma contro quelle con cui non ti puoi permettere di prendere uno o due gol di scarto nel primo tempo saranno volatili per diabetici.
> A questo si aggiungono gli infortuni di Hakimi e Sanchez.
> 
> All'Inter storicamente inizia a girare male da metà dicembre e mercoledì hanno il Napoli, se non vincono la partita inizierà il loro giro di pochi alti e molti bassi. I fattori si stanno allineando tutti verso mercoledì come crocevia.



Finalmente qualcuno che lo dice. Il loro crollo invernale ormai è un must, infatti spesso campavano su dei gironi d’andata della Madonna.


----------



## Igniorante (13 Dicembre 2020)

Ma che squadra è questa Inter?
Ma veramente c'è qualcuno che la vede prima in campionato a fine stagione? Questi se non hanno Lukaku perdono anche contro l'Albinoleffe, oggi è l'ennesima volta che si sono trovati a dover recuperare contro una squadretta...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Dicembre 2020)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ma che squadra è questa Inter?
> Ma veramente c'è qualcuno che la vede prima in campionato a fine stagione? Questi se non hanno Lukaku perdono anche contro l'Albinoleffe, oggi è l'ennesima volta che si sono trovati a dover recuperare contro una squadretta...



Senza Lukaku non sono assolutamente, mai nella vita, da prime quattro. Ma proprio mai. Con Lukaku i loro 75 punti li faranno.


----------



## Mika (13 Dicembre 2020)

Ma figurarsi se il Cagliari potesse battere l'Inter. La serie A è di una mediocrità disarmante, la differenza la faranno gli scontri diretti. Non a caso lo scorso anno con 80 punti non si andava in CL.


----------



## Ambrole (13 Dicembre 2020)

In teoria l'Inter non è una nostra diretta concorrente, nella pratica a questo punto è inaccettabile che sia seconda in classifica. 
Al di là della fortuna nelle rimonte, questa squadra ha delle debolezze assurde, in difesa errori tattici patetici, in avanti la solita totale mancanza di idee delle squadre di conte


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Dicembre 2020)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> In teoria l'Inter non è una nostra diretta concorrente



Nell’Album Panini infatti non c’è gara. Nei valori veri, del campo, però, le cose sono “un tantino” diverse.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Hanno perso faccia e un botto di soldi.
> Le mani se le mangia la proprietà nerazzurra che ha creato una rosa lunga e assortita.



la faccia la perdono tutti gli anni non fa differenza.

se andavano fino ai 4i o in EL magari facevano 15-20M in più ma sarebbero stati penalizzati in campionato ed a noi interessa quello


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Dicembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> la faccia la perdono tutti gli anni non fa differenza.



  

Comunque hai ragione sul doppio impegno, c’è da dire che se nemmeno così dovessero farcela (e per me è proprio ciò che accadrà) sarebbe una figura di melma epocale persino per i loro standard, con la Giuve più scarsa dai tempi di Del Neri e un Milan in rilancio ma costruito in maniera palesemente più “povera” rispetto alla loro squadra (che renderebbe ancora più tragico per loro se dovessimo mostrarci superiori a loro fino a Maggio sul campo) e con un fatturato che è la metà. 

Sarebbe davvero un qualcosa che il cinque Maggio, le eliminazioni con Malmoe ed Helsinborg, la partita della lattina, i motorini dagli spalti, il 6-0 ecc sparirebbero al confronto.

Noi abbiamo il vantaggio di essere liberi mentalmente, per noi il fallimento sarebbe non arrivare tra le prime quattro (e sarebbe un fallimento enorme con La Rosa che abbiamo), mentre vincere lo scudo sarebbe uno dei più bei trionfi della nostra storia.

Loro invece hanno tutto da perdere, perché sono assolutamente obbligati a vincerlo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Comunque hai ragione sul doppio impegno, c’è da dire che se nemmeno così dovessero farcela (e per me è proprio ciò che accadrà) sarebbe una figura di melma epocale persino per i loro standard, con la Giuve più scarsa dai tempi di Del Neri e un Milan in rilancio ma costruito in maniera palesemente più “povera” rispetto alla loro squadra (che renderebbe ancora più tragico per loro se dovessimo mostrarci superiori a loro fino a Maggio sul campo) e con un fatturato che è la metà.
> 
> Sarebbe davvero un qualcosa che il cinque Maggio, le eliminazioni con Malmoe ed Helsinborg, la partita della lattina, i motorini dagli spalti, il 6-0 ecc sparirebbero al confronto.



ma figurati con le figure che sono abituati a fare una più una meno...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Dicembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma figurati con le figure che sono abituati a fare una più una meno...



Questa sarebbe particolarmente grossa però. Specie per la dirigenza e la proprietà dell’Inter farsi superare da un Milan che fattura 200 milioni e che dall’Estate 2019 in poi ha fatto mercato con due casse di Ceres sarebbe uno smacco tremendo. Infatti loro stanno cominciando a dire “vinca chiunque, perfino i gobbi, ma non loro, non i bbilanisti”.


----------



## Djici (13 Dicembre 2020)

State sottovalutando l'Inter in modo pazzesco.
Alla fine hanno solo la sconfitta nel derby e un pareggio mentre noi prendevamo i 3 punti.
E se noi stiamo facendo cose fantastiche non e che loro stiano facendo un disastro (a parte in Europa dove e stato chiaramente un disastro).
Bene o male stanno macinando punti.
Quando riusciranno a sistemare le cose saranno cavoli amari per gli altri.
Soprattutto perché prima o poi anche noi avremo un calo.

PS sia chiaro che io non sarei tranquillo nemmeno con 5 punti di vantaggio a 2 gare dalla fine del campionato


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Dicembre 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Quando riusciranno a sistemare le cose saranno cavoli amari per gli altri.



Sono decenni che sento ripetere questa cosa, ma senza il buon Guido, pace all’anima sua, starebbero ancora ricordando lo scudetto del Trap. Li ho guardati attentamente anche oggi e come qualità, Lukaku a parte, sono davvero ma davvero pochissima roba. A centrocampo poi sono addirittura tragici. 

Se Lukaku dovesse infortunarsi seriamente manco quarti arriverebbero.


----------



## malos (13 Dicembre 2020)

A me questi tipi di squadre piacciono poco. Muscolari poca classe infatti in europa sono zero, solo in italia vanno avanti. Vinceranno anche ma per me con poco merito, sono una carica di bisonti.

La juve continuo a dire che è molto più forte, ha dei campioni l'inter ottimi giocatori.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Dicembre 2020)

malos ha scritto:


> A me questi tipi di squadre piacciono poco. Muscolari poca classe infatti in europa sono zero, solo in italia vanno avanti. Vinceranno anche ma per me con poco merito, sono una carica di bisonti.
> 
> La juve continuo a dire che è molto più forte, ha dei campioni l'inter ottimi giocatori.



Loro vincono di inerzia con le piccole (come anche la Giuve, che risolve tutto coi singoli), è negli scontri diretti che casca l’asino.

Noi negli scontri diretti al contrario siamo molto forti, dovremo continuare a macinare le piccole, assolutamente. Specie in previsione della Primavera dove col doppio impegno perderemo per forza dei punti.


----------



## Igniorante (13 Dicembre 2020)

State tranquilli che se questi mentecatti finissero anche quest'anno con zeru tituli (cosa molto probabile), scatterebbero subito i pianti per i torti arbitrali subìti.
Già hanno cominciato adesso, figuriamoci a fine campionato.


----------



## numero 3 (13 Dicembre 2020)

Un po' ci avevo sperato nella sconfitta, ma razionalmente sapevo che prima o poi avrebbero segnato e vinto , anche perché se perdevano questa........
Cmq prendono troppi gol ma restano i favoriti per lo scudetto


----------



## Kayl (13 Dicembre 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> State sottovalutando l'Inter in modo pazzesco.
> Alla fine hanno solo la sconfitta nel derby e un pareggio mentre noi prendevamo i 3 punti.
> E se noi stiamo facendo cose fantastiche non e che loro stiano facendo un disastro (a parte in Europa dove e stato chiaramente un disastro).
> Bene o male stanno macinando punti.
> ...



Il punto è che la differenza con l'inizio di stagione dell'anno scorso è enorme, anche se i punti in meno sono pochi, proprio per una questione di atteggiamento. Prima correvano tanto e segnavano, adesso proprio segnano solo quando saltano gli schemi e devono buttarsi in avanti. Questo non è un tipo di gioco che ripaga sul lungo periodo, perché non becchi sempre la squadra molto inferiore che prima o poi a martellate cede, inoltre costa energie nervose preziose, perché l'Inter ha dovuto rimontare parecchie partite quest'anno, vanno spesso sotto per primi.
Inoltre, ribadisco, loro storicamente fanno male da metà dicembre a metà/fine febbraio, ritrovandosi regolarmente col fiato di quelle che rimontano attaccato alle chiappe.
La partita di Napoli in tal senso sarà molto indicativa, sarà interessante perché Lukaku contro Koulibaly sarà un bel duello, il vantaggio dell'Inter è però sempre il calcio piazzato e la difesa, perché anche se il Napoli prende pochi gol in attacco mancano di centimetri e questo può costare caro, di contro però il Napoli è una squadra che calcia tanto da fuori area, che è proprio una delle più grandi vulnerabilità dell'Inter, brava a difendere dentro l'area ma al limite concede parecchio.


----------



## vannu994 (13 Dicembre 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> State sottovalutando l'Inter in modo pazzesco.
> Alla fine hanno solo la sconfitta nel derby e un pareggio mentre noi prendevamo i 3 punti.
> E se noi stiamo facendo cose fantastiche non e che loro stiano facendo un disastro (a parte in Europa dove e stato chiaramente un disastro).
> Bene o male stanno macinando punti.
> ...



anche per me lo vinceranno loro alla fine. Questo è un campionato logorante, si gioca ogni 3 giorni, senza doppio impegno e con la rosa che si ritrovano avranno un passo in più delle altre. Considera anche che stanno giocando male, con la stampa e i tifosi che mettono un botto di pressione per il fatto che oggettivamente sono i favoriti, e se in champions per loro è stato un vero e proprio fallimento in campionato sono comunque a -2 dalla vetta, unica sconfitta nel derby. La rosa lunga gli gioverà sicuramente, se non vincono quest'anno sarà dura per loro...


----------



## Tsitsipas (13 Dicembre 2020)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ma che squadra è questa Inter?
> Ma veramente c'è qualcuno che la vede prima in campionato a fine stagione? Questi se non hanno Lukaku perdono anche contro l'Albinoleffe, oggi è l'ennesima volta che si sono trovati a dover recuperare contro una squadretta...



A portieri invertiti il primo tempo finiva 5-0. Purtroppo noi abbiamo una statua tra i pali


----------



## Gas (13 Dicembre 2020)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> A portieri invertiti il primo tempo finiva 5-0. Purtroppo noi abbiamo una statua tra i pali



A portieri invertiti, avreste perso tantissime partite negli ultimi anni.


----------



## Tsitsipas (14 Dicembre 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> A portieri invertiti, avreste perso tantissime partite negli ultimi anni.



e quindi dobbiamo tenerci Handanovic perché nel 2013 parava bene? negli ultimi 2-3 anni abbiamo un ex portiere in porta.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (14 Dicembre 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> A portieri invertiti, avreste perso tantissime partite negli ultimi anni.



Se si vuole essere obbiettivi, l'interista ha ragione. Cragno ha fatto almeno 3 parate degne di Holly e Benji. Per dover di cronaca, va anche detto che Pavoletti si è mangiato 1 gol fatto davanti la porta, idem per un'altro giocatore del Cagliari di cui non ricordo il nome. Però il calcio è così... Non si puo' ragionare con i se e con i ma. Contano i fatti e l'Inter con tutte le difficoltà del caso, è a - 3 dalla vetta, non a - 10. Non dico che vincerà lo scudetto, però è lì.


----------

